# Facial Expressions



## Apple Ice (Sep 19, 2014)

I can never describe a facial expression I am imagining at any time. I often think there must be a word for the expressions I'm thinking of, though. The problem is that I can't even write it down the long way, just describing what the face is doing, I find it near on impossible. I picture it fine and can even make the expression myself bit just can't write it well. Sometimes I think I may as well put an emoji in or something.

Does anyone have any tips on how to portray a facial expression well if you don't know the actual word? Or maybe just list some obscure facial expressions which you are less likely to come across. Thank you


----------



## Lyra Laurant (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm not sure if this helps, but I remembered Charles Darwin's "The expression of emotions in man and animals". He described some facial expressions and asked people around the world if the same expressions apply to different cultures. Here is the list of his questions:

(1.) Is astonishment expressed by the eyes and mouth being opened wide, and by the eyebrows being raised?
(2.) Does shame excite a blush when the colour of the skin allows it to be visible? and especially how low down the body does the blush extend?
(3.) When a man is indignant or defiant does he frown, hold his body and head erect, square his shoulders and clench his fists?
(4) When considering deeply on any subject, or trying to understand any puzzle, does he frown, or wrinkle the skin beneath the lower eyelids?
(5.) When in low spirits, are the corners of the mouth depressed, and the inner corner of the eyebrows raised by that muscle which the French call the "Grief muscle"? The eyebrow in this state becomes slightly oblique, with a little swelling at the Inner end; and the forehead is transversely wrinkled in the middle part, but not across the whole  readth, as when the eyebrows are raised in surprise.
(6.) When in good spirits do the eyes sparkle, with the skin a little wrinkled round and under them, and with the mouth a little drawn back at the corners?
(7.) When a man sneers or snarls at another, is the corner of the upper lip over the canine or eye tooth raised on the side facing the man whom he addresses?
(8) Can a dogged or obstinate expression be recognized, which is chiefly shown by the mouth being firmly closed, a lowering brow and a slight frown?
(9.) Is contempt expressed by a slight protrusion of the lips and by turning up the nose, and with a slight expiration?
(10) Is disgust shown by the lower lip being turned down, the upper lip slightly raised, with a sudden expiration, something like incipient vomiting, or like something spit out
of the mouth?
(11.) Is extreme fear expressed in the same general manner as with Europeans?
(12.) Is laughter ever carried to such an extreme as to bring tears into the eyes?
(13.) When a man wishes to show that he cannot prevent something being done, or cannot himself do something, does he shrug his shoulders, turn inwards his elbows, extend outwards his hands and open the palms; with the eyebrows raised?
(14) Do the children when sulky, pout or greatly protrude the lips?
(15.) Can guilty, or sly, or jealous expressions be recognized? though I know not how these can be defined.
(16.) Is the head nodded vertically in affirmation, and shaken laterally in negation?


As a reader, I'm usually ok with just a description of what eyes or eyebrows or mouth are doing. If I understand what the character is feeling, I can imagine what is his expression.


----------



## Ari (Sep 19, 2014)

*Lyra Laurent*, this is a fantastic answer. I'm stealing this list! 

*Apple Ice,* the only piece of advice I can give is probably one you've already thought of: open your favourite stories and see how its done there.


----------



## theoddone (Sep 20, 2014)

If you google it, you can find lots of great resources! Also, try standing in front of the mirror and making the face you imagine your characters making; make some mental notes of what you see and write it down. Sometimes, you can also write things like, "he was visibly fuming" and "she glanced at him with a sad expression", as long as you don't overdo those, naturally.


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 20, 2014)

Apple Ice said:


> I can never describe a facial expression I am imagining at any time. I often think there must be a word for the expressions I'm thinking of, though. The problem is that I can't even write it down the long way, just describing what the face is doing, I find it near on impossible. I picture it fine and can even make the expression myself bit just can't write it well. Sometimes I think I may as well put an emoji in or something.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on how to portray a facial expression well if you don't know the actual word? Or maybe just list some obscure facial expressions which you are less likely to come across. Thank you



I keep a few things in mind when describing a facial expression:

- The emotion that triggers it
- The situational context (what's happening to trigger it)
- The POV character's perspective (who and/or how this expression is being perceived and interpreted)

Some examples:

*Emotion: *_Amusement._* Facial Expression: *_Grinning._* POV Character: *_Evey, Third Person. 
_
Charlie's jaw relaxed, the corners of his mouth pulling back. Even through the dim haze of the cabin, his teeth shone like manicured pearls. Evey rolled her eyes. The guy was definitely rich. And smug about it, too.

*Emotion: *_Dejection._* Facial Expression: *_Frowning._* POV Character: *_Unnamed, First Person.

_"No offense," Rick said, "but I'm gonna find another seat now." My face fell. Was I such a loser that even the band captain didn't want to be seen with me?

Just how I like to handle it. Hope anything in there helps. :encouragement:


----------



## TKent (Sep 20, 2014)

I have a book called "The Emotion Thesaurus" by Angela Ackerman & Becca Puglisi that covers a bunch of different emotions and then has a long list of physical signals, internal sensations, mental reactions, and acute/long term reactions. 

Very similar to what Kyle R. mentions except it doesn't get into POV (that is really interesting Kyle R. - I'm just now starting a 3rd person short story, my WIP is first person, and it is weird so far trying to do things 3rd person...)

Example: Emotion: Fear, Physical Reactions (example as there is antire page of them): Face turning pallid, Rapid Blinking, Trembling Lips, etc., Internal Sensations: holding back a scream or cry, chest pain, etc.


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 20, 2014)

I have that book, too! It's great for physical actions and expressions. Usually I'll tweak what's suggested and make it my own, but even as written, the lists are very useful.

I also have _The Negative Traits Thesaurus,_ which is pretty excellent as well, for different reasons (when writing the behaviors of characters that struggle with personality flaws and internal conflicts). 

Both are thesauruses I consult when I find myself stumped or struggling. Fun to meet another writer who has the same book.


----------



## TKent (Sep 20, 2014)

I will have to check that one out!!




Kyle R said:


> I have that book, too! It's great for physical actions and expressions. Usually I'll tweak what's suggested and make it my own, but even as written, the lists are very useful.
> 
> I also have _The Negative Traits Thesaurus,_ which is pretty excellent as well, for different reasons (when writing the behaviors of characters that struggle with personality flaws and internal conflicts).
> 
> Both are thesauruses I consult when I find myself stumped or struggling. Fun to meet another writer who has the same book.


----------



## EmmaSohan (Sep 22, 2014)

I am not sure what the question is. If you want to describe a look of dismay, you have the problem that you probably don't know what it looks like. Does anyone? Even if you could describe it perfectly, that wouldn't mean anything because none of your readers know what it looks like. So "He looked dismayed" is about perfect.

If you want to describe someone as having a plaintive smile and you can't think of the word plaintive, that's a different story.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 22, 2014)

I use sample tiles like this:







Partly because they're insanely goofy, but also because they're useful. What I do is find the facial expression that's more or less what I want and try to describe it in words. Usually, I keep it short. A smile of derision with a shake of the head. Smirked. Grinned. Grimaced. But sometimes, you describe it more slowly... building emotion and tension through micromovements of the face... that kinda thing.

To get DOZENS of those example thingys, just google image search for "facial expression".


----------



## TKent (Sep 22, 2014)

Great tip!!  Never thought of that.



Bishop said:


> I use sample tiles like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TKent (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey Kyle, where is your novel available?  



Kyle R said:


> I have that book, too! It's great for physical actions and expressions. Usually I'll tweak what's suggested and make it my own, but even as written, the lists are very useful.
> 
> I also have _The Negative Traits Thesaurus,_ which is pretty excellent as well, for different reasons (when writing the behaviors of characters that struggle with personality flaws and internal conflicts).
> 
> Both are thesauruses I consult when I find myself stumped or struggling. Fun to meet another writer who has the same book.


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 23, 2014)

Like the cover? The novel's in the editing stage right now, but I'll be sure to keep you posted. Sorry for the tease!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 23, 2014)

Kyle R said:


> Like the cover? The novel's in the editing stage right now, but I'll be sure to keep you posted. Sorry for the tease!



I may have to break down and buy a copy just to see what all this "structure" and "plotting" stuff is all about.


----------



## InkwellMachine (Sep 23, 2014)

I bookmarked this thread because of your post, Lyra. Incredibly helpful stuff. Cheers.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 23, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> I may have to break down and buy a copy just to see what all this "structure" and "plotting" stuff is all about.



Be careful. It'll suck you in. Next thing you know? BAM. You've got spreadsheets.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 23, 2014)

Kyle R said:


> Sorry for the tease!



No you're not.:razz:


----------



## TKent (Sep 23, 2014)

Love the cover!!!  Definitely keep us posted!  Do you have a blurb yet?  Give us a little MORE of a tease if you are going to tease us...



Kyle R said:


> Like the cover? The novel's in the editing stage right now, but I'll be sure to keep you posted. Sorry for the tease!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 23, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Be careful. It'll suck you in. Next thing you know? BAM. You've got spreadsheets.



I don't care HOW good it is. And I'll give him the benefit of the doubt for now.

Spreadsheets on my desk will NEVER happen. LOL


----------



## Apple Ice (Sep 24, 2014)

Sorry for not replying sooner, I have been snowed under recently.

Thanks for all the replies, they are all very helpful. I am thinking of taking photo's of myself in the style Bishop posted to see if it helps. i feel a lot more confident writing facial expressions after all this so thank you all.


----------



## Morkonan (Sep 24, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I use sample tiles like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Things like this can make really nice exercises. Not a "writing prompt" sort of exercise, but more along the lines of just working on certain concepts. Naming these expression, for instance, or trying to imagine appropriate simile's for the mouth or eyebrows.. that sort of thing. (I saved a copy of the pic for myself to use in such an exercise. Thanks!  )


----------

